# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] Getting the UK pound sign £ on the US keyboard

## layolayo

Hi, does anyone on here have a quick workaround or short cut to getting the UK £ accessible on the keyboard - I am just getting used to the US layout and discovered that the only international layout gives functionality for the Euro not £.

I've heard that SHIFT+RIGHT-ALT+4 works but not for me.

Thanks

Layolayo

----------


## Newbunto

The internet says:

control-shift (hold down) u00a3

and this works for me. Cut and paste may be more convenient. ?

----------


## layolayo

Ok - so a little more searching and discovering what the COMPOSE key does (and just in case anyone else is searching) here is my workaround:- 

Using 11.10
System Settings - Keyboard Layout - (mine is US)
Options - Compose Key - Set to Menu Key

When the £ is needed
Press the MenuKey(COMPOSE), Press =, Press l gives you £
for a double lined Pound sign (which looks a little odd on screen to me)
Press the MenuKey(COMPOSE), Press =, Press L gives you ₤

for more keys: http://hermit.org/Linux/ComposeKeys.html

hope this helps someone else

Layolayo

----------


## isantop

If you want to use the Shift+AltGr(right alt)+4 combo, you'll need to ensure that the layout is set to "English (international AltGr dead keys)". If the layout is set to exactly that, then all of those AltGr combos, including Shift+AltGr+4 for £, will work fine.

A compose key will work fine as well.

----------

